# Integral berechnen



## mariusbopp (21. Okt 2010)

guten morgen

ich beschäftige mich seit einigen tagen mit java  klappt auch eigentlich ganz gut jetzt bin ich aber allerdings an eine aufgabe geraten bei der ich nicht weiter komme(welche ich aber unbedingt lösen möchte)
erstmal die grobe aufgaben stellung:
es soll ein integral zu einer bestimmten funktion berechnet werden und zwar über 2 veschriedene verfahren:
1.sehnentrapetz 
2.monte carlo methode( ich habe schon ein programm geschrieben welches diese methode an einem kreis anwendet und somit pi bestimmt)

aber mein problem ist einfach wie ich es mathematisch in java umsetze das ganze soll zu einer bestimmten formel sein
in dem fall f(x)=(x-1)²-1

danke schonmal im voraus und ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen


----------



## mariusbopp (21. Okt 2010)

hab nochmal gegoogelt  näherung der sehnentrapetzformel ist:
\int_{}^{}f(x)dx\approx h*(\frac{1}{2}f(a)+\frac{1}{2}f(b)+\sum f(a+i.h)
nur das problem is ich versteh leider ganix.... bis auf die summe rechnen^^ ;(
ich sitz seit gestern da und versuch das ding zu lösen


----------



## mariusbopp (21. Okt 2010)

mariusbopp hat gesagt.:


> hab nochmal gegoogelt  näherung der sehnentrapetzformel ist:
> \int_{}^{}f(x)dx\approx h*(\frac{1}{2}f(a)+\frac{1}{2}f(b)+\sum f(a+i.h)
> nur das problem is ich versteh leider ganix.... bis auf die summe rechnen^^ ;(
> ich sitz seit gestern da und versuch das ding zu lösen



???:L es zeigt die formel ganicht richtig an... wenn ihr das unten einfühgt in den formal creator dann wird es richtig angezeigt...


----------



## Marco13 (21. Okt 2010)

Hm. Es stimmt nicht ganz mit dem geposteten überein, aber sowas wie Trapezregel: Newton-Cotes-Formeln: Numerische Integration: Numerische Verfahren sieht IMHO recht anchaulich aus. 

Die Formel kann man allgemein halten:

```
interface Function
{
    double f(double x);
}

class TestFunction implements Function
{
    public double f(double x) { return x*x; } // f(x) = x²
}

void compute(Function function, double a, double b)
{
    double fa = function.f(a);
    double fb = function.f(b);
    ...
}
```


----------



## mariusbopp (21. Okt 2010)

:applaus:
also ich hab es mal so emacht das ich die gleichung zerlege 

```
public class Integration
{
	private static final double C0 = 1 - Math.sqrt((35 + 2*Math.sqrt(70))/63);
	private static final double C1 = 1 - Math.sqrt((35 - 2*Math.sqrt(70))/63); 
        ...
```
und diese dann später wieder zusammen füge
um x zu berechnen:

```
Q += W0*(f.f(x0 + x) + f.f(x4 + x)) + W1*(f.f(x1 + x) + f.f(x3 + x)) + W2*f.f(x2 + x);
			x += h;
```

aber viel weiter bin ich dann auch noch nicht muss noch bisschen weiter gucken:rtfm:

nur bin ich auf der arbeit und hab noch andere dinge zu tuen :bahnhof:

danke schonmal für den ansatz


----------



## mariusbopp (27. Okt 2010)

kann eig gelöscht werden da neue themen dazu eröfnet wurden!!!


----------

